# What are you eating on a regular basis?



## spoiledbroth (Aug 1, 2016)

Once every day for the last two weeks: japanese style egg and rice "tamago kake gohan" this stuff is amazing, even sans furikake just plain-ish with a little shoyu and sesame oil 

What about you guys?


----------



## ecchef (Aug 1, 2016)

White Russians. Does that count?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 1, 2016)

Scarfed down far too many cobblers, crumbles and other variations of that theme in recent weeks- suitable fruit have been cheap around here...


----------



## Cashn (Aug 1, 2016)

Egg burrito's with whatever extra we have around....easiest thing to make in between breakfast and lunch.


----------



## panda (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 1, 2016)

oatmeal of one sort or another. every single work day for the last 6 years.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2016)

Farm fresh hard boiled eggs. they never get old. I cook them just under done so they have a soft custardy yoke. Now that I think of it...


----------



## CoqaVin (Aug 1, 2016)

Crab and lots of crab , I love it


----------



## jklip13 (Aug 1, 2016)

Coffee


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 1, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> Coffee



+1


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 1, 2016)

Fresh blueberries. I think I'm addicted to them. While they're in season I'll eat a pound every day, sometimes two pounds, like yesterday.


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 1, 2016)

99Limited said:


> Fresh blueberries. I think I'm addicted to them. While they're in season I'll eat a pound every day, sometimes two pounds, like yesterday.



2 lbs? Holy sh**


----------



## copperJon (Aug 1, 2016)

It's tuna time up here in the great PNW. I've got albacore coming out my ears!


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 1, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> 2 lbs? Holy sh**



:lol2: It's not like I sit down and consume them all at once. Mix some with yogurt for breakfast and add some to my lunch and dinner salads. Then I'll finish them off watching TV at night.


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 1, 2016)

99Limited said:


> :lol2: It's not like I sit down and consume them all at once. Mix some with yogurt for breakfast and add some to my lunch and dinner salads. Then I'll finish them off watching TV at night.



I'm not even judging lol. When they're good... They're GOOD. Just had some amazing ones myself and I'd probably take them over any other snack for TV munching any day of the week LOL


----------



## panda (Aug 1, 2016)

they're best when partially frozen


----------



## ptolemy (Aug 1, 2016)

Cherries, Once i ate 4lbs ....


----------



## S-Line (Aug 2, 2016)

Sushi and more sushi and more sushi. I work at a sushi restaurant, a quick temaki mid-shift helps me make it thru the night. Not to mention all the fish I sample before service for quality control.


----------



## Matus (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a Cappucino, Butterbrezel and Apfeltasche for a breakfast pretty much on my every work day, does it count?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Aug 2, 2016)

panda said:


>



I laughed out loud at this


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 2, 2016)

Beer to cool down after work then a couple glasses of red wine. We don't eat anything regularly except cereal in the morning.


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 4, 2016)

I eat a lot of pasta with olive oil, chili, capers, garlic, shallot, and pancetta or bacon on a regular basis.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Aug 4, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> I eat a lot of pasta with olive oil, chili, capers, garlic, shallot, and pancetta or bacon on a regular basis.



Aw yeah!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 5, 2016)

I eat cereal wt. fresh fruit on it every morning & coffee.

Been making fish taco's lately & love to eat curries


----------



## Bloum (Sep 25, 2016)

Rice or pasta, with olive oil and whatever in the fridge... :relax:


----------



## Lars (Sep 25, 2016)

Eggs and lots of them..

Lars


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 25, 2016)

ecchef said:


> White Russians. Does that count?




Number Six and the Dude are actually the same person?

Add me to the coffee list


----------



## krx927 (Sep 25, 2016)

Matus said:


> I have a Cappucino, Butterbrezel and Apfeltasche for a breakfast pretty much on my every work day, does it count?



I also have breakfast staples, it used to be croissant and coffee, now it's 2 Wasa breads (sezam) and coffee.
Need to think about my cholesterol


----------



## Matus (Sep 25, 2016)

I am also finding myself cooking (green or white) beans soup with few tomatoes and of course onions and garlic, some fresh herbs (oregano, thyme, etc.) and little cream and lemon juice. Kind of a thick soup and often adding a friend egg on top and piece of bread. And a bit of dried chillies for me.

I also like to make a variation of the '_Aubergine, spinach & potato gratin with fennel-braised puy lentils_' from the '_for the love of food_' cookbook by Denis Cotter. I often replace the potatoes with some sort of squash and often make a simplified version, but that really is a great dish and can be made with different ingredients. I would have to be a treat to have such a dish made by a pro cook.


----------



## Danzo (Oct 3, 2016)

Every shift I work at my restaurant I eat the same meal, even got FOH hooked on it. Just a bit of rice, carnitas, avocado, nuac cham, cilantro, mint, sriracha aioli. Just a bunch of mis thrown together, surprisingly delicious.


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 4, 2016)

I've made risotto for dinner eight times during the past two weeks. Usually with either peas or blistered red bell pepper.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Oct 4, 2016)

Do you stir it all the while or do the lazy man's method? Imo no need to stir constantly


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 4, 2016)

I stir just enough so the rice doesn't ever catch. When I was just starting out learning how to make risotto, I would stir constantly, but I don't anymore. Don't see any reason to do so. But then again, I'm not Italian and sometimes I like to add a spoonful of full fat creme fraiche at the end instead of butter, so what do I know.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 4, 2016)

Have been working on house everyday. Fixing screens, painting, patching termite damage. Eating out at Hawaiian place around the corner. Kalua pork & cabbage, Chicken long rice & lomi salmon, pork lau lau's. All dishes with rice & chili pepper water.:hula:


----------

